# help with info



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I am from PA. and looking to find out what the pheasant hunting is like in the belfield ND area, and if any one know what the deer hunting is like, will be in that area this fall, and thinking about tying my luck on pheasants and maybe bow hunting some deer, never been in this area of ND before so could use all the help I can get


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends on where you are going from there. Good mule deer, few ditch parots, ok lot's. You will want to have some land to get on.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

West river is the best for pheasants. A lot more than east river, except for maybe Pembina. :beer:


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Pheasant should be good. Mostly posted land so if you don't have a contact it could be difficult to find private land. PLOTS is open to NR after the first week of the season.

Hunting deer probably won't be possible unless you have already applied for the lottery. You could get a doe tag though.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I will be about 16 miles north and 10 miles west of Belfield, this fall, I have never been in this area before, do you know if there is any public land in the area I can hunt. And if not, how far would I have to drive to get to land I could hunt, I live in PA. so I don't know anyone in that area. Is it possible to find access to provate land in the area, aftr I get out there if I ask local owners, or is it a tight place to get access< again, I have never hunted in this area, so I could use all the help I could get


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What sort of hunting information do you have to trade for good info about the part of ND you're attempting to internet scout?


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't have alot to trade, but I do hunt alot of places, and have great contacts for whitetail hunts in Ohio, could give you all the info you want to do a first class hunt in ohio, On private land for the cost of you buying your non resident lic, and getting there. I know ohio is far from ND, but there are alot of 140 plus class deer on this property, last year I saw over 40 of them in 5 days, miss 2 and then in muzzleloader season, had primmer not go off on a 150+ 10 piointer! , a private land hunt in west virgina< i have good friends that build custom rifles, I could get a discount on for you, or a hunt in PA., for ya, but our deer are mostly small, and the small game is far and few, what might you be interested in?????I am not a wealthy person, but love to hunt,


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You don't happen to have any hook ups with GAP Rifles do you? 

In general that area is going to be tough to get on private land. I'd get a PLOTS book and concentrate on the public stuff. You may find someone willing to let you hunt but I wouldn't hold my breath.

AND STAY AWAY FROM PEMBINA!!! Thats my area. 8)


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

mrb,

Take a look at the PLOTS maps on the ND G&F website, these show all of the land that was open to walk in hunting last year. It will update hopefully September 1 for this year. When you get here check with the motel or local bar for some info on where you should go for possible access. Drive through some of these areas and when you find some good spots ask the nearest farmer who owns the land and where you can find them to ask permission. May take a few stops and alot of BS'n but you will get some hunting in.

Be respectful when asking permission and thank them for their time even if your turned down. Please do not pay anyone to hunt on their property or hire a g/o as that will only add to the land access problem in the future.

Post again or PM one of us if you need any more help.

Good luck this fall!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good advice on the PLOTS map. You can download and print the areas you are interested in. That area is next to the National Grassland which are public grounds. Often the birds will feed in private fields but vamoose to the breaks in the grasslands. You will also run into some grouse and maybe partridge too. Good luck.

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I never heard of the rifle maker you mentioned, My contacts are W R Hart&son rifles , and a frind that does it for 1000 yard clubs/shooting . I have lookied on the plots maps, and don't see much of land in the area i will be in, any idea of what local charge for access to private land, as it would only be for me and my dog? Again, I live in PA> so I could use any and all the help i could get


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

mrb said:


> I have lookied on the plots maps, and don't see much of land in the area i will be in, any idea of what local charge for access to private land, as it would only be for me and my dog?


Anything they charge is too much. And you don't have to use a fricken g/o either if you are thinking that, just forget it.

Its very simple actually, go to an area that has more plots and public land. There are pheasants everywhere. Just get out and hunt! You will also find out that MANY landowners don't charge anything to hunt except some respect and some friendly conversation. Good luck, it shouldn't be too hard to find birds this year.

Pembina kicks a$$!!! :wink:


----------

